# Any fellow Lyricist here? =p



## Erix (Jun 12, 2021)

I always love to write lyrics for songs, and lately it’s just been a very fun hobby of mine to just find a random beat on YouTube that I like, and try to make my own song!

Just wondering where my fellow lyricist at tho??

Like here are some lyrics for an old song I worked on a while back =3

————
Erix - Friends?

Beat: [Video Dive w/ park bird]

Walkin through the streets
Tryna see you and me
On the same side together
Want to be friends forever 

But is that okay?
Friends, you and me?
Is it my imagination?
don’t want it to be a dream

Hoping for a friendship
Doesn’t have to be romantic
Wanting it to last
Don’t want regrets in the past

Playing charades 
Wanting to enjoy my time today
Just you and me
Peaceful and free
————

Any fellow lyricist want to make themselves known and share what they’ve come up with? I’d be more than happy to read what you got ^w^


----------



## Chibi-Choko (Jan 28, 2022)

Folk tune sorta ig:

You threw me away
Along with all of the other toys
In the trash, I lied
Until last night

Nightmarish sound I make
As soon as I wake
From dawn to dusk
Luck won't help you

I command the rats
They march at every beck and call
They crawl in the walls
At my every beck and call

Repeat for x3 ig


----------



## Erix (Jan 28, 2022)

Chibi-Choko said:


> Folk tune sorta ig:
> 
> You threw me away
> Along with all of the other toys
> ...


Hurray! I can’t believe someone actually posted on here! =D

Ty Chibi!~ =]

———

Woah! Is this a song about you being used? And you finally realized that you were, and are trying to take revenge? 

Also, Idk why but when I think of marching rats I think of it being symbolic for war or something. Idek if that was ur intention but if it was, it kind of fits with what my thoughts above which is cool! Nonetheless, interesting stuff my dude!


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jan 28, 2022)

To be honest, I didn't know Lyricist was a thing. No offense.

I also enjoy making up lyrics for A) those which are soundtracks/background musics which don't have official lyrics and/or seemingly not intended to have any, and B) those already with lyrics but when they don't have a version of my native language (Korean).
And for the latter cases, I make the syllables fit the rhythms, as much as I can, while retaining the meaning of the whole song--it gives me some sorta catharsis when it's done well!

I always only enjoyed this myself, sometimes I shared, but were always ignored. Since that, I don't have any notes or records of my past 'lyrification' stuffs. I just... have fun at the moment and forget it.

Perhaps I could share some when I make something in the future? UwU


----------



## Chibi-Choko (Jan 28, 2022)

Erix said:


> Hurray! I can’t believe someone actually posted on here! =D
> 
> Ty Chibi!~ =]
> 
> ...


wellll sorta. It's a pov of a broken Furby that has been thrown out by its owner wanted revenge, got the idea when watching a video by matt rose.


----------



## Erix (Jan 28, 2022)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> To be honest, I didn't know Lyricist was a thing. No offense.
> 
> I also enjoy making up lyrics for A) those which are soundtracks/background musics which don't have official lyrics and/or seemingly not intended to have any, and B) those already with lyrics but when they don't have a version of my native language (Korean).
> And for the latter cases, I make the syllables fit the rhythms, as much as I can, while retaining the meaning of the whole song--it gives me some sorta catharsis when it's done well!
> ...


Uh yeah terry, idk if “lyricist” is an actual thing, that’s just a term I made up for people who just write lyrics heh

and I totally get where ur coming from terry! It’s such a niche little hobby, yet it allows us in a way to create music for ourselves. Even though it might not be as hard as actually doing the hard work and producing or mixing or any of that, it’s fun, and it helps me vent my feelings sometimes c:

Also if you make some lyrics in the future terry, I’d love to read them! Whether they’re true words that come from within your heart, or just random lyrics you jumbled together for fun, I love sharing this stuff! (Also be warned, if your lyrics are just too DARN GOOD, I WILL be finding a beat on YouTube and try and use them to sing/rap to it xd)


----------



## Erix (Jan 28, 2022)

Chibi-Choko said:


> wellll sorta. It's a pov of a broken Furby that has been thrown out by its owner wanted revenge, got the idea when watching a video by matt rose.


Wtf xD

That is certainly an interesting backstory for a potential song lmao I never would’ve guessed!

If you plan on writing more, I’d be down to journey more into the story of how this furby got their revenge! >=3

...or maybe they didn’t get their revenge? 

Idk. Only one way to find out! The lyricist must continue! =p


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jan 28, 2022)

Erix said:


> Uh yeah terry, idk if “lyricist” is an actual thing, that’s just a term I made up for people who just write lyrics heh
> 
> and I totally get where ur coming from terry! It’s such a niche little hobby, yet it allows us in a way to create music for ourselves. Even though it might not be as hard as actually doing the hard work and producing or mixing or any of that, it’s fun, and it helps me vent my feelings sometimes c:
> 
> Also if you make some lyrics in the future terry, I’d love to read them! Whether they’re true words that come from within your heart, or just random lyrics you jumbled together for fun, I love sharing this stuff! (Also be warned, if your lyrics are just too DARN GOOD, I WILL be finding a beat on YouTube and try and use them to sing/rap to it xd)



Oh meowies! I'm fluttered~ >w<♡♡

By the way, I also compose my own soundtracks besides remixing/rearranging other artists' musics. But since I haven't yet managed to find a way to mix the vocals(if I record my voice, that is) with the raw soundtracks, I only did the melodies.

In fact, I've got a WIP where I'm putting Morse Code implementations into the soundtrack instead. I know there's a huge limitation to call that lyrics, but at least that's another audible form of messages, I suppose! OwO

Anyways! If you'd mind, I can provide you the link to my soundtracks page and maybe you can try lyricizing?


----------



## Erix (Jan 28, 2022)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Oh meowies! I'm fluttered~ >w<♡♡
> 
> By the way, I also compose my own soundtracks besides remixing/rearranging other artists' musics. But since I haven't yet managed to find a way to mix the vocals(if I record my voice, that is) with the raw soundtracks, I only did the melodies.
> 
> ...


Morse code definitely is an idea for lyrics I’ve never thought of before :0 you really have some out of the box ideas terry! I approve!

Also Coolio! Send it the link way Terry and ya boi Erix will try his best not to disappoint ya >=D


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jan 28, 2022)

Erix said:


> Morse code definitely is an idea for lyrics I’ve never thought of before :0 you really have some out of the box ideas terry! I approve!
> 
> Also Coolio! Send it the link way Terry and ya boi Erix will try his best not to disappoint ya >=D


Here it is! UwU☆

This music stuff is another one of my humble hobbies, but then I'm always welcoming those like you who find my stuff worth the while ^w^♡

Meowies!


----------



## Erix (Feb 2, 2022)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Here it is! UwU☆
> 
> This music stuff is another one of my humble hobbies, but then I'm always welcoming those like you who find my stuff worth the while ^w^♡
> 
> Meowies!


Here ya go Terry! For your song Memories I made some lyrics! =p I just sorta wrote down how the song made me feel <3

I was going to maybe sing it and post it here but I didn’t like how I sounded xd so I hope you like the lyrics instead!~ =3

StrayCatTerry - Memories (with Erix lyrics lol)
————-
There are things that always seem to make me smile

It doesn’t matter even if it’s only for a while

I’m glad that I met you

All these memories I’ll treasure till the end of my time

When my feelings go from sour to grey

I’ll try my best to stand up and never be afraid

Cuz that’s what you’d do

I know you’d stand up too

And make the most of what we have at the moment

In the present...

In the present...


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Feb 4, 2022)

Erix said:


> Here ya go Terry! For your song Memories I made some lyrics! =p I just sorta wrote down how the song made me feel <3
> 
> I was going to maybe sing it and post it here but I didn’t like how I sounded xd so I hope you like the lyrics instead!~ =3
> 
> ...


Oh dear.. Erix!! Your lyrics are soo sweet~! >w<♡♡

I managed to match half of the lyrics up to the melodies' rhythms, while the other half still needs 'compensation'. I guess I'll have to take time matching em up completely!

But oh boyyy, the parts where I could match up are just purrrfect to me! Purrr~~ =UwU=♡

When I get to match em up, I guess I could maybe make a lyrics version of the track, putting you on the credits! Knock at my doors if you won't mind then we could discuss more about the lyrification! Ow<☆


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Feb 27, 2022)

Meowies! New soundtracks uploaded! 

It's about a peaceful little kingdom of the forests, of my fictional universe! 
It's more like a tribe but is called Sapling Kingdom anyways! >p<


__
		https://soundcloud.com/errorterry%2Fstraycatterry-regnum-virga

And the next one is their sanctuary of shroud, the wellspring of life and magic!


__
		https://soundcloud.com/errorterry%2Fstraycatterry-santuarium


Guess give it a try for 'lyrification'? OwO


----------



## justenoughlight (Jun 22, 2022)

Erix said:


> I always love to write lyrics for songs, and lately it’s just been a very fun hobby of mine to just find a random beat on YouTube that I like, and try to make my own song!
> 
> Just wondering where my fellow lyricist at tho??
> 
> ...


Here’s one of my favorites. I write original songs mostly but sometimes I’ll use a premade beat.
Beat: 



Lyrics:
[intro:]
(Make it up! I chose “oh-oh”s)

[Verse 1:]
You know I love the way we talk about the stupidest of things
Be it at night or in the very earliest of mornings
But lately I’ve been noticing you’ve been drifting away from me 
And so I think it might be time to turn off the TV
and have

[Chorus:]
No signal
No signal
We can turn off the power
No signal
No signal
We can stay here for hours
No signal 
No signal 
Let’s stay together here, my dear
We can love each other better
With no static in our ears 

[verse 2:]
Static flickers, crackles on the TV
As my heart beats for you the way I hope yours does for me
I should have suspected this right from the get go
But honestly I’m too weak to let you let go
1080p, that’s still too low for my love
When I’m away, you’re the only person I think of
Turn off your phone, we don’t need no WiFi, baby 
Cause when you’re with me I see the whole world in HD

[Chorus]

[Alternate chorus:]
No signal
No signal
We can turn off the static
No signal
No signal
Our love feels automatic
No signal 
No signal 
Let’s stay together here, my dear
We can love each other better
With no static in our ears

My recorded version:


----------



## tentiv (Jul 19, 2022)

I've never written any lyrics before, but I have an OC who writes songs (kinda tough when I've never studied music!). I decided to try the premade beat method. The result was pretty basic, but I'm happy with it!






Take my hand, love
take my whole life, love
it’s yours
hold me gently

I’ve been fading
I’ve been here waiting
for you
Am I see-through?

Promise me
the river flows to the sea
Promise me

Dance with me, love
Stay next to me, love
It’s true
It’s always been you


----------

